# Coastal Erosion.....



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Just been for a walk on the cliff tops and back down Seaside Road, the number of seaside chalets that have gone over the cliff in the last five years is unbelievable.. Put (359 Seaside Road Aldbrough) in Google earth then fly into it with the yellow man and count back from the empty plot next to the cliff edge another 3 property's to the red roofed chalet which is now about 20 meters from the cliff edge..

The cliffs on the Holderness coasts are the fastest eroding cliffs in the UK, every time we come back from our 4 months abroad the amount of land lost is unbelievable..

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

unbelievable and unstoppable.....

We went for a walk along the coast the Sunday after the MASSIVE storm last February and the damage caused was incredible....








[/URL][/IMG]

There was a whole string of concrete beach-huts that had been destroyed by the storm........ along with lots more damage.....

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

A bit of vid of what we are up against 



 Barry the tractor man who launches our boats out of Hornsea was born where we are at Seaside road Aldbrough, said his house as was, is now a good half mile out to sea, there was a pub and fish shop on Seaside road when he was a kid, all now lost to the sea along with the houses.

We are all right on the caravan site, I will be long dead before it gets to where our van is.0 but I would like to be around when the sea gets to the fishing lake in front of us, it will be quite a feat removing the fish into any of the other lakes......

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Unless it is planned well in advance they are not likely to be able to be saved as the inundation with salt water will kill them within minutes, so unless they are removed before the inundation takes place (and how accurately could that be predicted?) they will be killed.

Actually removing them is not a hard feat - an electric stun rod is used and the stunned fish generally float to the surface (note the word "generally") and can be easily picked up - I have cleared lakes and ponds using that technique in the past - it takes about a day normally, the fish are put into dustbins filled with the same water to recover, if they don't then they are removed and decapitated. Most fish recover in about 5 minutes unless they have been given too much of a shock - and that is the hard thing to judge as the power given very much depends on how far they are from the positive terminal when the shock is applied...... the effect also depnds on size - small fish are stunned easily and recover quickly, large ones are more tricky....

Sp prize sized carp are the hardest to remove SAFELY.

Oh yes, and CATFISH are not given the chance to recover but are consigned to a bin to make into fish meal as they are regarded as invasive pests - to be eradicated whenever possible - they can grow VERY large and are voracious feeders .......

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Oh yes, and CATFISH are not given the chance to recover but are consigned to a bin to make into fish meal as they are regarded as invasive pests - to be eradicated whenever possible - they can grow VERY large and are voracious feeders .......
> 
> Dave


A bit like this one







:wink2: Caught in the river Ebro Spain, got one even bigger last year, that weighed nearly 200lb's and was longer than me and I am 6ft..

ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Do they make good eating Ray? 

Dick


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

They don't make loaf's big for a sandwich..

ray.


----------

